# Kitted 03 Sentra & 93 240sx Coupe



## UnosGirl (Jan 31, 2004)

Hey guys... Here's some pictures of my kitted 03 Sentra and of my boyfriend (uno)'s 93 240sx coupe.. I know that I need mesh rims tint and some lowering springs... they are to come soon... here ya go...
































































:thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

not too shabby
at least you didnt get one of those crazy kits


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Im not a huge fan of kits for these cars but your isnt to bad...time for some rims.. oh and that 240 is NICE...


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Both cars look good to me. I have a thing for black cars.
All the Sentra needs are some rims and it'll be set.


----------

